# Indians?



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

Any indians who are staying in newzealand. i'm likith from bangalore india.

-
Likith


----------



## sdothers (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Likith,

I am Deepak from Bangalore. Where are you based in NZ? I am considering moving to Auckland and exploring a few opportunities currently. And hence thought to connect with Indian expats over there.

If you are not in NZ, when are you planning to travel there?

-Deepak


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Deepak,

I'm from bangalore too, i'm currently in bangalore itself. i will be applying for work visa in august, i will be moving to auckland once the visa is approved.

-
Likith


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Deepak, 

Are you currently in Newzealand?


----------



## sdothers (Feb 16, 2013)

likith_jogi said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> Are you currently in Newzealand?


Hey Likith......I am in Bangalore presently....I want to correct this information in my profile but I am not able......there is some access restriction in this forum.


My company may be sending me there for an assignment and so I wanted to connect to Indian expats over there.

What about you? Are you considering a job offer now, or plan to move there and then fine one?

Do you have any friends/relatives over there?

-Deepak


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - copied from this thread



> Hi
> 
> A couple of organisations websites that may be of use to you in making contacts
> 
> ...


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Deepak,

best of luck on your assignment.
right now i dont have job offer. i had applied for jobs in jobs portal, but they replied saying they need guys who have valid work visa. i will first apply for a visa then move to newzealand.
i dont hv any friends or relatives there. 

i hv few queries on visa. please let me know if you have an idea on this.

1) applying EOI = 22K
2) after EOI is approved do we have to pay any money?

i read some where that we need to pay 98K for application, is it true?

3) do i hv to pay migrant levy fee(310$)? 

i'm ok with 22K, but if i need to pay 98K i will be in a big trouble and yeah i need to carry min 1000$ to newzealand. 

4) if my visa is approved and if i come to newzealand, i need to search a job, until i get the job on my domain can i take up any job for survival?

Please let me know abt this 


Thanks
-
Likith


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Song_Si,

Thanks for the info, i will check on this


----------

